# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hi everyone

## ian h

hello to everyone i have just got a 24 x 12 x 18 inch tank off a friend who needed to get rid it has 6 fish with it i know 1 is a large angel's 2 are small angels but i have no idea what the other 3 are but they seem to be happy and are swimming well. well thanks for letting me join the forum 
ian h

----------


## Kirsty

Hiya Ian, welcome to the site, hope you enjoy, theres loads of great information on here. See you around.  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> hello to everyone i have just got a 24 x 12 x 18 inch tank off a friend who needed to get rid it has 6 fish with it i know 1 is a large angel's 2 are small angels but i have no idea what the other 3 are but they seem to be happy and are swimming well. well thanks for letting me join the forum 
> ian h


 
Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com ian hope you find everythink you need for your new tank on here  :Wink: 

looks like you have got a Tropical Fish Tank setup any help you need just ask and we will help you out the best we can

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

Hello Ian,

Welcome any questions just post m8 i'm sure someone could help.

Timo

----------


## djprincessx

Heya Ian! Welcome to fish-keeping.com, hope you find tons of useful information here and no, Thank You for joining! We are a group of fishloving people that you can get loads of advice from for your new tank! Hope you are enjoying the new additions to your family!

-Leslie :Smile:

----------


## Ian

Welcome  :Big Grin: 

I was a bit confused at first since thats the normal username i use  :lol:

----------

